# Abrasion Resistant (AR) steels as cladding?



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm sure I'm not the first to think of this use. 

Via Google, I find mention of people trying to make knife blades, axes or chopping tools from AR(?00) steels, usually followed by comments about too soft, too low Carbon for a durable knife edge, etc.

Tough, abrasion resistant but somewhat soft steel sounds like a cladding material to me.

Does anyone make blades consisting of an AR(whichever number) steel sandwiching high carbon core steels?

I have pieces of scrap AR500, plus several out of service AR?00 gongs which someone wrecked (parabola shaped craters in steel plates sometimes send bullet metal right back to where it came from...).


----------

